# Интернет > Зацените-ка! >  Зацените сайт http://www.vasyaplatit.ru

## foralex

Наш проект - это бесплатная мультимедиа платформа для всех пользователей, кто нуждается в конвертации и скачивании видео на компьютер, в мобильные телефоны, портативные музыкальные проигрыватели (ipod,mp3 плееры и т.д.). Каждый месяц мы добавляем разные новые сервисы для наших пользователей как для обработки видео и музыки, так и сервисы развлекательного характера.

http://vasyaplatit.ru

----------


## xsid

а лотерея у вас херовая. сплошной лохоторон. не рекомендую пользоваться

----------

